# Kauri Trading



## Kauri (7 December 2007)

Some people have contacted me, _outside of the forum_, asking how and what I use to trade. A brief explanation then..
 My main charting programme is Dynamic Trader, I feed it with..
  stocks, indicies etc... Bodhi Freeway 3
  FX, gold etc.......MetaTrader 4, .( http://www.metaquotes.net/ )a charting programme (free  ) in itself, I have installed a programme in the indicators which constantly writes the data to my hard-drive, which I can then read every 10 secs.with Dynamic Trader EOD, which makes the EOD version pretty much RT  .

  On the FX/Gold etc I use two indicators, the upper one to determine the trend, the lower one to time the entries... ( the indicators are DT osc.. a form of stoch RSI I think).. I find that different instruments fit in with different settings, not all instuments always follow the indicators, and over time the settings may change depending on ranging/trending etc. I don't take all trades that are indicated, a fair amount of discretion re where I see my interpretation of E/W comes into it, as well as sometimes basic divergence, also wether I am awake at the time. Exits/entries are not SAR, my exits are more discretionary.

Stocks and indicies are a totally different kettle of fish, I try to use volume/range etc in place of indicators.

 A couple of charts showing the raw signals, Gold and AUDUSD, both of which I have been posting *some* of my trades in the Forum.

Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2007)

Thanks Kauri, great to see some real time stuff here. kennas


----------



## IFocus (8 December 2007)

Thanks Kauri

Have been following your posts and enjoying the methodology, you have inspired me to have another go at FX some time in the future.......


Focus


----------



## barrett (3 January 2008)

Hey Kauri, 
Thanks for the tip on Metatrader, that's solid gold, beats holding a ruler up the screen all the time I can tell you.. and free
Cheers, 
The Stone Age Technician
Barrett


----------



## Kauri (23 January 2008)

....not spam.........   
  have been asked again about MT4.. as mentioned below... would recomend using North Finance to feed it... FREE demo account that has no ntime limits..some others only have 1 month..   
http://www.northfinance.com/demo-account/   (is free.. and no affiliate links.. referral fees.. or jelly beans.)  
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Temjin (23 January 2008)

Kauri said:


> ....not spam.........
> have been asked again about MT4.. as mentioned below... would recomend using North Finance to feed it... FREE demo account that has no ntime limits..some others only have 1 month..
> http://www.northfinance.com/demo-account/ (is free.. and no affiliate links.. referral fees.. or jelly beans.)
> Cheers
> ..........Kauri




Second that on North Finance for MT4.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (23 January 2008)

Kauri said:


> ....not spam.........
> have been asked again about MT4.. as mentioned below... would recomend using North Finance to feed it... FREE demo account that has no ntime limits..some others only have 1 month..
> http://www.northfinance.com/demo-account/   (is free.. and no affiliate links.. referral fees.. or jelly beans.)
> Cheers
> ..........Kauri




I second Metatrader4,

That's all I use with Alpari feed. Great program.


----------



## Kauri (14 February 2008)

I have a file that when placed in MT4 config folder gives access to masses of feeds... *just don't know how to get it up here???* when north/alpari whatever go down you can quickly get back up and running...


----------



## barrett (14 February 2008)

That sounds really handy Kauri.. here's an idea.. if you make a copy of the file and rename the extension .xls or .doc, it should be uploadable, hopefully.. those downloading should then be able to then change the extension back to what it was (.zip?) and copy into MT..


----------



## Kauri (14 February 2008)

I have just graduated from a slide rule to a calculator... so if this isn't right..   have tried adding .txt to the zip file and attaching... if it appears then I guess someone out there knows how to get it back to straight zip for unpacking... hey I don't even know how I got it to .txt???  
 Am also sending it on to some one else via email so if it doesn't come out maybe they will get it up here..
Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## IFocus (14 February 2008)

Hi Kauri

People just have to save to hard drive then open with WinRAR and bingo...files every where thanks.


----------



## Porper (14 February 2008)

IFocus said:


> Hi Kauri
> 
> People just have to save to hard drive then open with WinRAR and bingo...files every where thanks.




Ok, I am still on slide rule, I've saved it to hard drive but winRar will not open it, says damaged file or does not recognise file type? Anybody a,b,c step by step instructions greatly appreciated. It opens in notebook for some reason. Gobbledygook.


----------



## barrett (14 February 2008)

It worked!  Files opened up just fine (just change ".txt" filename suffix to ".zip" and it should open straight up).

Copied the files into MT4 Config folder, but when selecting a server (in MT4, select Tools menu -> Options),  it's asking for a different username and password for each one..  Kauri do you know if there's a way around this, or did you sign up for each data server and get a username for each? 
Cheers


----------



## Kauri (14 February 2008)

barrett said:


> It worked! Files opened up just fine (just change ".txt" filename suffix to ".zip" and it should open straight up).
> 
> Copied the files into MT4 Config folder, but when selecting a server (in MT4, select Tools menu -> Options), it's asking for a different username and password for each one.. Kauri do you know if there's a way around this, or did you sign up for each data server and get a username for each?
> Cheers




Thank you for signing up.
An account has been opened for you with
the following parameters:
Name       : SteveH
Email      :  yy xx **
Login      : 987033
Password   : ####
Investor   : #### (read only password)
North Finance Company Ltd

I sign up for each individual demo acct.
only takes a minute and you get an email in the terminal with the particulars... as above

MT4 will log on with your last used acct.. but stores the others in the dropdown, as in attached clip...
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (7 April 2008)

If you *change *the file to *Data.mq4* from *Data.txt* and put it in your indicator folder .. shut down and restart MT.. then put the indicator on a chart it will download the data from that chart into your Meta Trader4-experts-files folder as .prn files... with some charting programmes that have an ascii converter (maybe an MS converter but I've never tried)..you can then use the MT4 data in another charting programme ..

Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (24 April 2008)

This is a .zip.. or .rar file, can't remember which  .. but if you change the .txt to either .zip or .rar you should be able to unpack it.. it has 5 ex4 files and 1 tpl file in it for MT4... The 5 ex4 files should go in program files... MT4... experts.... indicators.. and the tpl file in program files... MT4... templates.. then shut down and restart MT4 and you should  be able to apply the template and get the 2 MTF Heinekin Ashey indicator panels as in the screenshot, as well as the candles on the main chart for the current timeframe ( if you don't want the main screen candles just take the Heineken Ashey Smoothed indi out of the indy folder....
It is basically a type of trend indicator .. red for down and blue the tother way... when you get a red box with a little bar in it it means something like a change of momentum in that timeframe... if you are looking at the hourly line in the 5min chart then you can get up to 10 boxes like that.. as it is dividing the hour into 5min boxes...(mmm.. must be a Y day.. ) ..
This is the heart of the auto trading EA I am building... labouriously.

Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (24 April 2008)

Another handy little indicator for MT4... as shown in the screenshot....
this one is a zip file so change it from txt to zip and put it in the indicator folder (unpack first of course), shut down and restart MT4.. and it should monitor any trades you have on on the MT4 platform...

Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## professor_frink (24 April 2008)

thanks for posting those kauri, will have a look over the weekend


----------



## Kauri (24 April 2008)

a couple of alerts for when MT4 places/modifies or whatever to a trade...
 a *zip* file so change the *txt* extension to *zip*, unpack, and put them both in indicator folder, shut down and restart MT4.. and apply them to only one open chart, they will monitor all charts from there.
 the email one obviously sends an email..    and the second one pops up an alert screen and plays a sound .. 6 times at 10 sec intervals.... (if you want a different sound put your wav file in the MT4 sounds folder and call it alert... you will have to get rid of or rename the existing  file called alert already in there...
 for the email alert you need to.. after adding the indicator to a chart... go to MT4's  tools.... options.... email...  your server should already be set up... tick enable... put in your email address and password, and the from/to lines... press test and it should tell you all is OK... and will send a test email..  you can only send to one address....

Cheers
..........Kauri

PS no... that is not my email address in the screenshot... it is actually Reeces...


----------



## >Apocalypto< (25 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> This is a .zip.. or .rar file, can't remember which  .. but if you change the .txt to either .zip or .rar you should be able to unpack it.. it has 5 ex4 files and 1 tpl file in it for MT4... The 5 ex4 files should go in program files... MT4... experts.... indicators.. and the tpl file in program files... MT4... templates.. then shut down and restart MT4 and you should  be able to apply the template and get the 2 MTF Heinekin Ashey indicator panels as in the screenshot, as well as the candles on the main chart for the current timeframe ( if you don't want the main screen candles just take the Heineken Ashey Smoothed indi out of the indy folder....
> It is basically a type of trend indicator .. red for down and blue the tother way... when you get a red box with a little bar in it it means something like a change of momentum in that timeframe... if you are looking at the hourly line in the 5min chart then you can get up to 10 boxes like that.. as it is dividing the hour into 5min boxes... (mmm.. must be a Y day..  ) ..
> This is the heart of the auto trading EA I am building... labouriously.
> 
> ...




I can't do it Kauri!


----------



## Kauri (25 April 2008)

>Apocalypto< said:


> I can't do it Kauri!




  Now you sound like my other half... ouch.. leave off woman !!..
   Sorry.. where was I  oh yes..Have sent the lot by Email Joe... hope it is hellfull

Cheers
............Kauri


----------



## >Apocalypto< (25 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> Now you sound like my other half... ouch.. leave off woman !!..
> Sorry.. where was I  oh yes..Have sent the lot by Email Joe... hope it is hellfull
> 
> Cheers
> ............Kauri




Kauri thanks for your efforts but I can't open it off the attachment on the email either it gives a error message saying save to different location. By any chance do u have a help desk I can call! he he he 

Just give up on me mate I am bloody useless! Again thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Kauri (9 May 2008)

Recieved a PM asking the best time to trade the Cable... I'm not sure there are any set times that are best... butt have attached a shot of the Cable (15min chart) with the various trading session overlayed with a MetaTrader4 indicator... shows when the main action takes place..... at times...
 Cheers
.............Kauri


----------

